

Show HN: Rndmlnk – TinyURL creator that randomly selects the target from a list - frenchie4111
http://www.rndmlnk.com/

======
RKearney
For what it's worth, the short urls you generate are
[http://rndmlnk.com/s/<whatever>](http://rndmlnk.com/s/<whatever>) but
requests to rndmlnk.com 302 redirect to www.rndmlnk.com. This adds an
unnecessary redirect.

------
frenchie4111
Creator here: A marketting buddy of mine wanted a scrappy way to redirect
participants to one of 5 surveys, so I whipped this together for him.

------
elwell
Was going to say "Should have A/B style stats", but you already did it. I
might find a use for this...

~~~
frenchie4111
Planned additional features are:

Custom weighting (80% here, 20% there), CSV Files (Or newline separated,
depending), Round-robin option, instead of the current full random

------
charlieegan3
This is cool, looks nice too. Similar to a little app I have set as my
homepage:
[https://github.com/charlieegan3/coincidental/blob/master/web...](https://github.com/charlieegan3/coincidental/blob/master/web.rb)
([http://coincidental.herokuapp.com/](http://coincidental.herokuapp.com/))

~~~
frenchie4111
Thanks!

That's a cool homepage. I might have to steal that idea :-)

~~~
charlieegan3
Enjoy!

~~~
frenchie4111
Made it here, doesn't have the same weighting yours does, stay tuned for that
feature in Rndmlnk:

[http://rndmlnk.com/s/random_hompage](http://rndmlnk.com/s/random_hompage)

------
virulent
This is pretty nice. I was curious how the spread was like for multiple links:
[http://www.rndmlnk.com/counts/testredirect2](http://www.rndmlnk.com/counts/testredirect2)

side note, it was fun to see what the max redirects is in Chrome with the
redirect loop.

~~~
frenchie4111
Was it 1000 :-P

Also I should probably stop it from referencing itself

~~~
virulent
not anymore :(

------
jakeogh
A way to control the probability of each link would be useful.

------
epicmosquito
Another use case: as a simple load balancer.

~~~
frenchie4111
Thank you!

